
Should I fire this technical co-founder? - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/question/fire-technical-co-founder/
======
sharemywin
Is work getting accomplished? Seems like there should be weekly milestones
that can be tested. As for personal commitments versus the startup, your
company should be your number one priority for 5-10 years. if you won't commit
to it who will? Does that mean you can't take breaks/vacations sure once your
responsibilities are completed.

